# [SOLVED] Input Issues on Built



## seamcg10 (Mar 31, 2015)

I built my PC a few months back and originally did not put in a sound card. All sound works well on my PC. Meanwhile, I had originally planned to just use my headset, but bought a new microphone (a Samson Go Mic). When I try to record using the Sound Recorder app it records the sound for about five seconds and disconnects. Then the app crashes. If I access the recorded file it plays the recorded sound, which is only a few seconds. How can I fix this and does anyone have any tips?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Input Issues on Built*

Use the free program Audacity to record from your Mic: How to record microphone and system audio on computer


----------



## seamcg10 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: Input Issues on Built*



spunk.funk said:


> Use the free program Audacity to record from your Mic: How to record microphone and system audio on computer


Thanks! I will try that shortly and see what happens.


----------



## seamcg10 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: Input Issues on Built*

It all worked! Thanks again!


----------

